# Pictures of People on This Forum.



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

You ever wonder what the person who just gave you that awesome pork chop recipe looks like? How about the guy who was just trying to find the perfect steak recipe? Well, here's a place to post pics of you so everyone can place a face with a name. I've seen this on a few other forums and think it works well.

Here's my GF and I:







This is the only good one I have so far.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice pic clutch....you guys make an adorable couple. Goboenomo started one of these threads not too long ago. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/the-dc-slideshow-31413.html . Unfort., it didn't get any true responses.  

If you haven't already looked you might want to check out the Members Photos Thread as a lot of our members have pics on there.


Welcome to the site!


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

I need to start using the search button better. Sorry.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey don't worry about it I forget about the search at times.


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2007)

You can also check out the Members Photos section of the board. The are pics of some members as well as other things there.


----------



## middie (Feb 7, 2007)

My pic is my avatar so you don't have to serach for that lol.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 7, 2007)

Likewise, although out of date now, just imagine an uglier version


----------



## buckytom (Feb 7, 2007)

ya know middie, that's the only picture we've seen of you. 

you can't be _that _small...


----------



## crewsk (Feb 7, 2007)

Like middie, my pic is my avatar. I just have much shorter hair now, there's a pic somewhere around here right after I had my hair cut.


----------



## middie (Feb 7, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ya know middie, that's the only picture we've seen of you.
> 
> you can't be _that _small...


 
Well... Bucky. People have told me I was so small I could hula-hoop with a cheerio and hang-glide off of bookshelves  .


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 7, 2007)

_HERE IS Barbara and I again, I am the big ugly one  _


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> Well... Bucky. People have told me I was so small I could hula-hoop with a cheerio and hang-glide off of bookshelves  .


 
In that picture, I was about 160 (back in Aug.) I am now at 190   . I don't look it, but that's what I'm up to now. 

Man, I gotta lay off the food. pphh-BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Yeah right!!!!  

I dunno if I even have any on my computer anymore. I lost a lot of stuff when it got a virus. All I really have is my old myspace stuff. If I made a back up disc, I'll try to put something in the members photos thing, but I have dial up, so it's iffy either way. 

I got one were I look like a backwoods redneck. Here:






I look like I just stepped off the set of Jerry Springer! LOL! Than a year (a shave and a hair cut) later, I'm a fireman:






I spent quite a bit of time in the sun that summer. Got a nice little farmers tan working on my 66 Mustang. This was before I realized I knew how to cook more than just pasta and pancakes. LOL!!! Now I spend my free time coming up with things to cook instead.



EDIT: I'm not really a fireman


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh, my, who is it Ugly dide with that beautiful girl on the first pic...    . Ok, I hope you can take a joke, Clutch.


----------



## jkath (Feb 7, 2007)

Inside the member photos there's the "traveling apron" thread - there are quite a few of us wearing the same apron

BTW, here's me:


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2007)

I think there are a few pics of me floating around on here somewhere...


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Oh, my, who is it Ugly dide with that beautiful girl on the first pic...   . Ok, I hope you can take a joke, Clutch.


 
Actually, If you can manage to find my Myspace page, I put that same thing under the picture as the caption! HAHAHAHA! Great minds think alike.

I must admit, I still ask myself how I got her.  Thank god for good friends. She didn't like me at first based solely on looks. Imagine the facial hair from the "redneck" pic, a buzzed head (almost shaved) and baggy clothes. She thought I looked like poo. Than she got to know me, fell head over heels in love with me and "carefully", as not to hurt my ego, Changed the way I dress. I must admit, I like what she did to me. She's the only girl I have ever let change me like that, especially after saying my whole life, I would never change myself for a girl. What a silly boy I was. 

Jkath, you look really young! I envy you! I used to have blonde curly hair and be really cute too, than I grew up. :-(


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> Jkath, you look really young! I envy you! I used to have blonde curly hair and be really cute too, than I grew up. :-(


Actually, that picture was taken last year I think.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## crewsk (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's my before & after http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/a-new-look-for-me-29695.html


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

>


 
I knew Jerry was still alive!!!    





Have you seen the unibomber one? 

P.S.

crewsk, I think it looks a lot better shorter. You even seem happier in the picture compared to the one where you have long hair.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 7, 2007)

And after all those cool compliments that we gave you, why are we still looking at your long hair picture?


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 7, 2007)

Look at that super unleaded gasoline was $4.91 a gallon and Marlboro's were $3.99 a pack!  (maybe gas was $3.99 and cig's were $4.91...what do you think?

Clutch is the man walking into the store behind Maidrite.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

You know those smokes prices aren't in jersey dollars! LOL!!!!!! The price of smokes makes gas prices look good!


They are like 5439692435.87 a pack here! I stopped smoking for 5 weeks, went to the store with exact change and they had gone up 60 cents. I had to pull out the debit card for one pack. Boy am I glad I quit!


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 7, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> You know those smokes prices aren't in jersey dollars! LOL!!!!!! The price of smokes makes gas prices look good!
> 
> 
> They are like 5439692435.87 a pack here! I stopped smoking for 5 weeks, went to the store with exact change and they had gone up 60 cents. I had to pull out the debit card for one pack. Boy am I glad I quit!


************************************************************
Look at that picture again.  Those people are on vacation traveling.  I wonder where they are at?  

*Clutch* is the man walking into the store behind Maidrite.  buying cigarettes.  That looks like a summer time picture.  Congratulations Man!  I guess tough guys who quit smoking can be cool!     What attracted you to your girlfriend?


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Look at that picture again. Those people are on vacation traveling. I wonder where they are at?
> 
> *Clutch* is the man walking into the store behind Maidrite. buying cigarettes. That looks like a summer time picture. Congratulations Man! I guess tough guys who quit smoking can be cool!  What attracted you to your girlfriend?


 
Unfortunatly, there are a few problems with that.

First, if they were vacationing, they wouldn't come to Jersey.   

Second, I have never seen the price for Newports almost a dollar more than Camels (least not in my area).

Third, Did I mention they wouldn't be on a vacation in Jersey?


----------



## jkath (Feb 7, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> ************************************************************
> Look at that picture again.  Those people are on vacation traveling.  I wonder where they are at?


That's Barbara L and Maidrite when they met "Kia" from Trading Spaces!



			
				MJ said:
			
		

> Actually, that picture was taken last year I think.


true... and it's still 1970, isn't it?

PS - Clutch, nice photo of you and the GF, btw. Much as I'm not a tatt person, I actually think yours is pretty neat.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> That's Barbara L and Maidrite when they met "Kia" from Trading Spaces!


 
Where was this. In Jersey??




> true... and it's still 1970, isn't it?


I wish!!!



> PS - Clutch, nice photo of you and the GF, btw. Much as I'm not a tatt person, I actually think yours is pretty neat.


 
Thank you very much. I should prolly post pics of the rest of them. LOL!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2007)

nice lil ol tribal spider you got there, Clutch.

I had camo pants once, I would wear them, but I can't find them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I had camo pants once, I would wear them, but I can't find them.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

^ I missed something, didn't I???

Well, Thanks man. I just stopped by my tat guy's (Fitz) webpage and found out he's got a new guy, Mookie, in the shop (I haven't been in in about 2 years) and they have a picture of a spider they did on this guys chest. UN-FRIKKEN-BELIEVEABLE!!! Check it out:

Spider


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2007)

You know - camo is supposed to keep you hidden - he can't find his camo pants?


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2007)

Not to shabby.

I would say un-FREAKIN ME OUT-believable. Spiders gimme the heeby jeebies.

great ink work non the less.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> You know - camo is supposed to keep you hidden - he can't find his camo pants?


 
wow.  That's *almost* as bad as the abbreviation list someone PM'd me the other day.  


Why is it everyone is freaked out by spiders? They are cool as ****! I'm getting a taruntula soon! I don't mind them one bit. I have one that lives in my car, either inside the drivers door or in the mirror. He comes out a lot in the summer time and chills on my arm while I'm driving.  Beat that!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2007)

I think for me it is the primordial movement of a spider, almost mechanical. I don't mind looking at them, but i don't want them on me. being from Bermuda might be a problem, there are some HUGE spiders on the island, and as a kid I got bit by one, maybe I have a fear that Dr.Phill could help me out with.


----------



## Silver (Feb 7, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> Inside the member photos there's the "traveling apron" thread - there are quite a few of us wearing the same apron



I just checked out that thread.  

Hey jkath...how YOU doin?


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

You ever watch one make a web? It's the most beautiful thing (next to child birth, from what I'm told) to witness. 

I got bit really bad when I was a baby and I get bit at least twice a year by them. the worst was on the top of my manhood. Can you say "ITCHY!!!!"? LOL!! (I hope that wasn't too much for this crowd.)

The thing you really gotta keep in mind is, they sense heat. If they are on you all they know is there is a lot of heat and they want to get away from it (you). If they bite you, it's just because they are scared (save for the more aggressive types, Bird eaters (they get BIG!) and a few others you really won't come in contact with very often.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2007)

I need to forward you a link.

PM sent


----------



## crewsk (Feb 8, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> crewsk, I think it looks a lot better shorter. You even seem happier in the picture compared to the one where you have long hair.


 
Thanks Clutch!



			
				StirBlue said:
			
		

> And after all those cool compliments that we gave you, why are we still looking at your long hair picture?


 
SB, I haven't gotten the new pic resized yet.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, I just checked out the spider tat & it was a really bad idea!! It is amazing work but I'm terrified of spiders, real, fake, dead, or alive.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

crewsk said:
			
		

> OK, I just checked out the spider tat & it was a really bad idea!! It is amazing work but I'm terrified of spiders, real, fake, dead, or alive.


 
 

I watched Arachnaphobia a gajillion times when I was a kid and it only made me like spiders more. Now, Jaws on the other hand . . . . . I love to swim in the ocean, until I realize I'm out about 25 yards further than anyone else. That's when ya need a diaper!


----------



## cara (Feb 8, 2007)

I like spiders.. wonderful animals.. so skilled in making webs..


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 8, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> ... She's the only girl I have ever let change me like that, especially after saying my whole life, I would never change myself for a girl. What a silly boy I was ...(


 
Yeah, the things we do for women we love ....


----------



## crewsk (Feb 8, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> I watched Arachnaphobia a gajillion times when I was a kid and it only made me like spiders more. Now, Jaws on the other hand . . . . . I love to swim in the ocean, until I realize I'm out about 25 yards further than anyone else. That's when ya need a diaper!


 
I saw Arachnaphobia once & that was enough for me. I think I watched most of it with a blanket over my head.  Jaws didn't bother me, but I don't go in the ocean past my waist either. I hate not being able to see what I'm stepping on.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I saw Arachnaphobia once & that was enough for me. I think I watched most of it with a blanket over my head.  Jaws didn't bother me, but I don't go in the ocean past my waist either. I hate not being able to see what I'm stepping on.


 
You don't like it when little fishes brush up against your legs? Better when those little fishes have little teeth!


----------



## crewsk (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not the fish that bother me, it's the jellyfish & crabs that pinch my toes. I was in Florida once right when the baby jellyfish hatched or whatever & those little suckers sting like crazy!! I'll take snakes & lizards any day!!


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

crewsk said:
			
		

> It's not the fish that bother me, it's the jellyfish & crabs that pinch my toes. I was in Florida once right when the baby jellyfish hatched or whatever & those little suckers sting like crazy!! I'll take snakes & lizards any day!!


 
HA! You got crabs! 

sorry.  

Yeah, I had a pair of fillet gloves on and went to pick up a crab I had caught at my grandparents summer house and the little devil pinched right thru the glove!

As for the jelly fish, when they are here (in Jersey), you know not to go in the water. I don't know what it's like there, but they can be seen when they are here. I got it from one that had washed ashore one year, I hurt for a while.


----------



## jkath (Feb 8, 2007)

Silver said:
			
		

> I just checked out that thread.
> 
> Hey jkath...how YOU doin?



 hee hee

I love spiderwebs, especially when you can watch the artist at work. It's so amazing! I'm not afraid of them, but prefer them to be outside. I remember being a teen and the base of a nearby mountain was quite a haven for tarantulas. You'd have to drive incredibly slow, as they were always wandering around on the road.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> You'd have to drive incredibly slow, as they were always wandering around on the road.


 
In that case, I'm all for my regular rules of the road, If you are in my way and don't move, I'll move you! LOL!!


----------



## jkath (Feb 8, 2007)

naw, they were really cool to watch, and since it was a mountain road, it wasn't traveled too often. I went up there for the beauty and to feed the horses that lived at the base of it.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 8, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> HA! You got crabs!
> 
> sorry.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, yeah, yeah...I was expecting that, that's why I put in the part about them pinching my toes. 

When I was in Florida, you could see the big ones, it was the babies that you couldn't see in the water. Needless to say, I got out of the water very fast & didn't go back in. I was quite happy laying on the sand & spending my time in the pool.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I'd rather spend 10k putting in a pool than the time (and trouble) going to the beach and dealing with everyone else and the crowds and traffic!


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, I decided to take a new picture of myself. I look like ****, it was a LOOOONNNNNGG day and I'm just glad to be out of the suit and tie and back in blue jeans and a tee shirt! Oh and my new favorite hat! No I'm not upset or trying to look tough, just tired and in the mood for a nice slab of meat and a long nap! LOL!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 8, 2007)

this illustrates the camo thing...


I love a good slab 'o meat. That is what I am having tomorrow.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

For a free vacation and some good food I can come over and fix up your house to include decent paint on the walls and a couch that doesn't blend well with camo.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 8, 2007)

LOL! If I knew who that was, I would set you up! Trading Spaces!


----------



## jkath (Feb 8, 2007)

TATT, that photo is really funny

Clutch, is that Jack Skelington?


----------



## Silver (Feb 8, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> hee hee



Hi jkath! 

:


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 9, 2007)

Pic of me from September, 2006 (my birthday party). Yes, my ride is sick


----------



## Clutch (Feb 9, 2007)

Jkath, But of course! None other that the great Jack Skelington! 

Evo, You're ride is sick? That why I didn't get an Evo. American cars don't get sick, they just break . . . . . . . . . . . . BAD! LOL!!   

Here's the last two pictures taken of my stang. This is just before the cover went on it for the winter. Mustang Forums

She's got a LOOOOONNNNNGGGG way to go, but once the weather warms up and I get my Tacoma (prolly not til next winter  ) It'll come along. PLus some bigger paychecks would help a little. 


EDIT: I figured I'd add a pic of "my" truck too. Only difference is my truck will be black, not silver. http://shrockworks.com/files/cache/05a2a698a7368640a51f393deee44043.jpg

And can someone tell me how to turn those into words instead of the url?


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 9, 2007)

Sweet lookin' truck! I like accessories like that.

That Mustang should have good potential, plus it should be fun to work on it. I was thinking of getting an older car as well, but I don't think I have time for that right now. Maybe someday...

I haven't had any problems with my Evo yet, except an idiot that rear-ended me and some darn hail that dented it all up


----------



## Clutch (Feb 9, 2007)

I've never driven an evo, but I must say, I'm a little partial to the WRX _if_ I were to go down that road. The way I see it, if I want 4WD, I'll get my truck. I can go a bit farther off road in that, than an evo or wrx. Just my personal preferance. I must say tho, those turbo'd 4's haul some serious behind and the launch on them AWD's is ridiculous! LOL!

But I'll still stick with my old cars and big trucks! After my 66 coupe is done, I'm hunting down a 63 Thunderbird, kinda like this:







But, in the words of the great Henry Ford, "Any color you want, just so long as it's black."

This would stay stock, unlike the Stang. The T-Bird would be more of a cruising car that my speed car.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 9, 2007)

my picture is in my profile on the right hand side...


----------



## cara (Feb 9, 2007)

Clutch, your Mustang needs some TLC ;o)
I don't like the americans cars that much, I prefer the old Mercedes as ours are 

btw: a friend of us has a thunderbird.. but I don't know the year...


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 9, 2007)

Clutch said:
			
		

> I must say tho, those turbo'd 4's haul some serious behind and the launch on them AWD's is ridiculous!


 
Heck yeah they do   The Evo VIII is stock 278hp and mine's around 330 with the turbo-back and ECU. Cams and gears can take it to 390, which I think is next on the list


----------



## cara (Feb 9, 2007)

what are you doing with so much hp??
You can't drive high speed, can you?


----------



## Clutch (Feb 9, 2007)

390 is baby numbers. Moreso when a turbo is added. A friend of mine has a 5 liter motor with 638BHP, naturally asperiated on pump gas (93 octane).

I have a parts list (somewhere) for a 670 HP 5.0 stroker motor. Once again, N/A.

I plan to build a mild 400-450HP motor for the 66 Coupe and _maybe_ strap a S/C on it. I'd love to find a way to buy a complete 03-04 cobra motor for it! Those are good for a solid 650+ with a turbo mod.

Cara, I do agree. I don't have a huge passion for American cars, new ones that is. I'm a classic car guy to the max and will never give up my classic American cars. I'm frankly getting tired of driving American cars, tho. They aren't reliable enough and we Americans need to incorperate the Chinese/Japanese standards into the way we build our cars. Than American cars _might_ re-gain some sort of market.

My next car (truck rather) is going to be a Toyota Tacoma and my next car would prolly be the Acura TL Type S or Toyota Camry, Prius if I get a hybrid, which I am considering.


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 9, 2007)

Cara - Hee-hee... of course not   I do race legally though (ice race this Sunday!)

Clutch - One word: sweet!


----------



## shpj4 (Feb 9, 2007)

I think that is great that you collect cars.  Keep us posted as to what you get next.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 9, 2007)

When you open this thread it tries to put a cookie called server9.proxy on your computer. Can any of the admins, check this out?
I have Windows XP prompt me for every cookie that a site wants to put on my computer.


----------



## Ben P (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi.  We don't set any cookies other than the one from vBulletin that keeps whether or not you're logged into the site.  It's possible that you may have picked up this cookie on another site, although I'm not sure why it would only show up on this thread.  Please go to Tools->Internet Options->General. Then click "Delete" under Browsing History and then click  "Delete Cookies".  This will remove all you cookies in Internet Explorer 7.
Also, in the future, if you have a technical problem like this please click the "Contact Us" at the bottom of the page, submit a support ticket and we will receive an email notification.
Please open a ticket or PM me if you continue to have a problem with this.

Best Regards,
Ben P


----------



## Clutch (Feb 9, 2007)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> I think that is great that you collect cars. Keep us posted as to what you get next.


 
Okay, a headache! Here's a link to my cardomain page: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/793178

It'll give you a quick look at my car some some other random nonsense. Here's the deal as the car stands now: 

Motor, in good shape, but going to end up being replaced.

Transmission, also in good shape, but it's not a 5-speed so it's gone!

Body, considering it's celebrating 41 years come May (IIRC), It's in good shape, but needs a lot of work. Rear QTRs need to be cut off and replaced which is number one in a list of things I am having done by body shops.

Windows, front is cracked and leaks, rear leaks, front and QTR windows need new regulators and while I'm at it, I'm just gonna make them power windows.

Interior, a bit behind the times. The original interior was in decent shape, but I was not fond of the "break your neck" stock seats. All interior is getting replaced.

With new motor comes new suspension and new brakes all around. 

Pretty much the only thing that will stay the same is the unibody.

I'm looking at about 30K+ before a paint job and the paint job is gonna cost quite a bit as well. It's gonna be a custom job and have about 10 coats of clear coat to protect the actual paint job.

All in all about 40-50K into the future (plus my living expenses) I'll have a nice, quick, safe classic Mustang.


P.S.

I don't know about the server9 thing. I have XP too, and it normally tells me things like that and when I'm at work, we have crazy filters and stuff. I wonder what all that's about.


----------



## corazon (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been following this highly entertaining thread. As far as the photo goes, here's a couple links of photos I've posted (I hope they work).
http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=547&catid=favorites
http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=455&catid=favorites

I was hoping you'd post a photo of your mustang, Clutch. I love old mustangs. Looks like you have your work cut out for you. My first car was a 65 Ford Falcon. I loved that car and drove much too fast in it. Unfortunately, about a week after I got it, a dude slid on the ice and hit the driver's side door.  He had no insurance. My dad still has it and intends on working on the it when he gets some time. It has a great engine but needs a few things replaced. I miss that car.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey, thanks! Falcons are great, I just saw a mint cond. white one the other day, I'm gonna assume it was early 60's. All old cars are worth taking care of. If hollywood had their way, they'd all be crased while making fast and furious (AKA Rice and ridiculous) movies. 

Your babies are sooo cute!


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 10, 2007)

lets see if i can post a pic again.Kitchen elf was so helpful the last time..
maybe i can remember(from 5 minutes ago-hehe)

this is my oldest daughter--graduates this year(i know Duh)


----------



## Clutch (Feb 12, 2007)

Alright, I have to be honest now. Here's what I really look like:













Sometimes I feel bad for the people that are in these pictures, than a look at the picture and ROFL!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 12, 2007)

(modang it, I was gonna try a scot that very pic in, though I would get in trouble though...



I like the stang. I love the old ones or the fox bodys.

I have a 76 Lincoln, a 54 Ford coupe(more of a rat rod), and actually just sold the ol Indian. was a great bobber.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice rides. I almost bought one of these:






for 2500, except the sea foam green had faded rather badly. Than I found a '70 boss 302 and went after that, After that got sold to "some guy from NY who was driving thru" I found a '71 'Cuda modded to accept Vette tail lights. that was 1500, but it got sold a day before I had the money and than my friend, Tom, blew the 347 he had in his 68 coupe for the third time and realized it was time to get a new motor and he wouldn't have time or money for the 66, so he sold it to me for a grand! WOO-HOO!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Look at that super unleaded gasoline was $4.91 a gallon and Marlboro's were $3.99 a pack! (maybe gas was $3.99 and cig's were $4.91...what do you think?
> 
> Clutch is the man walking into the store behind Maidrite.


I know I'm really late responding to the posts about this, but it is the first time I have had the chance!  We had actually just bought a car on ebay (it was in a little town in Pennyslvania right outside of Trenton, NJ) and were on our way home.  We decided to do some sightseeing in Philadelphia, but we were so tired and hopelessly lost that we stopped at this gas station to buy a map so we could just get home.  Kia just happened to be getting gas there and let us take our picture with her.  She was so incredibly nice!  As far as the prices on the window, both the $4.91 and $3.99 were cigarettes and not gas, or we would not have been traveling that summer!!  That was before gas started skyrocketing.

 Barbara


----------



## Clutch (Feb 12, 2007)

Cool. I love to hear about the celebs who are down to earth and still know their roots. I went to a signing for Staind's album, Break the Cycle. Long story short, they were coming to Fords NJ from NY city and were supposed to be there from 8-10PM, they didn't arrive till about 8:45 and we didn't set foot in the building till about 10:20. It was about 10:45-ish when we got to the table and the first thing I hear out of the guitarists mouth was (to the lady who worked at Vintage Vinyl) "How are we getting paid for this? Is this going thru the label or thru you guys?" reffering to the "over time" they were pulling. Ever since than, I lost respect for that man. I still enjoy the bands music, but will never go out of my way like that again. At least keep it hush and out of your fans earshot! DANG!


----------

